# Importar productos de China



## ibdali (Ene 25, 2010)

hola, me pregunta es simple,
 me han pasado el contacto de una empresa china que según me han dicho es confiable y fabrica componentes electrónicos de todo tipo. Ya que me vende por unidad, yo quiero comprar todo esos productos que no consigo acá(desde integrados hasta toroides).
Los precios son increibles, un toroide saldría 0.2 dolares.
Plaquetas fotosensibles a 3 dolares, etc, etc.
Si ahorro unos pesos podría comprar todo junto y me convendría muchísimo, ya que el precio de envió cuesta alrededor de 70 dolares.

Me contacte con la empresa y no hay problemas en el envió y el pago pero.....


Alguien sabe que problemas puedo tener al entrar y pasar por aduana???
debo ser una empresa para poder hacerlo??
cuanto debo pagar???
alguien lo ha hecho???


Pd: Unos conocidos que venden productos de electrónica como mp3, mp4 etc. compran a este tipo de empresas.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 25, 2010)

En principio tienes una franquicia, y averigua si en Mendoza es igual, de 150U$S con lo que si lo que compras no supera ese valor, no pagas nada. Yo compro regularmente productos chinos(no componentes) y me envian por correo. Algunos, hasta sin cargo el envio!

Pide que te envien la factura con el valor declarado de compra, mas alla que la aduana se rige por "valor aforado".


----------



## ibdali (Ene 25, 2010)

gracias "elbrujo"

o sea que si compro por menos de 150 dolares no pago nada???, 
donde puedo avariguar lo de la franquicia???, cual es el organismo adecuado???

si me podes explicar mejor lo del "valor alforado", porque no lo entiendo.

gracias.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 25, 2010)

En el correo argentino buscas la oficina de aduana. Aforado es lo que la aduana cree que vale y "afora" algun producto. Con eso evitan la subfacturacion o vivezas criollas.. Si lo que compras te costo realmente miles de dolares y le pedis al chino que te haga una factura por 100 dolares.. la aduana/gobierno pierde $$ por impuestos no cobrados.. que hace? y dice que eso vale 1100 o que vale 800 mas alla de la factura que vos presentes.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 25, 2010)

hola averigua bien, ......
antes d emandarte.

te cuento algunas cosas:

segun como declares las cosas , mas bien como las declaren alla podes tener problemas aca.
una tontera como un celular si viene con un cargador o sea algo con un enchufe debe pasar por no se que lio, por las normas de seguridad electrica.
si pedis mas de no se cuantos integrados te rompen el cul......
pero si los delcaran alla como "muestras sin valor " entra como por un tubo.
impuestos , permisos , derechos .haaaaaaaaggggggggggg........

en fin, averigua con un despachante de aduana AMIGO (los otros te acuestan) .

 saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> .....
> una tontera como un celular si viene con un cargador o sea algo con un enchufe debe pasar por no se que lio, por las normas de seguridad electrica.


Cierto Nº: 1


> si pedis mas de no se cuantos integrados te rompen el cul......
> pero si los declaran alla como "muestras sin valor " entra como por un tubo.


Cierto Nº: 2


> impuestos , permisos , derechos .haaaaaaaaggggggggggg........
> 
> en fin, averigua con un despachante de aduana AMIGO (los otros te acuestan) .


En números redondos (Aproximación) la carga impositiva es lo mismo o casi que el valor de compra mas el agregado del envío, si es que te lo cobran.

Por otro lado, si el envío te viene por UPS, Federal Express o alguna de estas compañías, a veces no pagan nada, pero desconozco cuál es la lógica de esta condición.


----------



## Limbo (Ene 26, 2010)

Buenas,

Aduanas es una loteria. Cogen "x" paquetes al azar y si entre "x" paquetes, esta el tuyo, deberas pagar el impuesto que corresponda al tipo de mercancia que lleve el paquete. Asi que, es posible que pages y es posible de que no.
A parte de pagar las aduanas de entrada y salida (Aranceles creo que se llaman). 

Yo trabaje en una empresa de envios y los envios internacionales son bastante complicados.

Saludos!


----------



## RobertRoig (May 31, 2010)

Al hacer un envio desde china, a Barcelona (SPAIN): yo pringué.
por un trasto que me costo 588€... (donde habia ya incluidos 20€ de portes...)
de impuestos, 112€... un pico... pero eso no es nada... copiar pegar... ... de su email...

nuestra tarifa de gastos de legada +despacho de aduanas
No incluye los impuestos de IVA y arancel
Te detallo los costes:

MANIPULACION PORTUARIA: 68 EUR
IMPRESOS: 88 EUR
TARIFA T-3: 3.96 EUR
GESTION Y COMUNICACIONES: 55 EUR
ENTREGA EN ALMACEN: 85 EUR
I.S.P.S: 5 EUR
CESION ENTREGUESE: 36.50 EUR
TTE. MOV. CNTR: 3 EUR
AGENCY FEE: 20 EUR
DESPACHO DE ADUANA: 120€

TOTAL: 484.46€ + IVA

(560€) y lo que no entraba de impuestos, creo que fueron 112€
YES! 680€ ... con 7 dias de almacen... . ... ... SIN PALABRAS... me movi un monton y conseguí un poco de descuento... pero incomprensiblemente no se como lo contamos, pero me pase 1 dia, y.. 50€ más de almacenaje... 
*617,71*€ pagué... (los 50€ los pago mi padre que fue el a buscar el pakete...)


----------



## ibdali (May 31, 2010)

la verdad que parece estar complicado. Por otro lado, leí en internet que ahora aduana revisará TODOS los paquetes, no al "tanteo" como hacian antes.

Ademas he averiguado que los impuestos dependen del tipo de producto a importar, por ejemplo: los libros no tienen ningún impuesto, los productos electrónicos "completos" tienen impuestos altísimos, sin embargo no me queda claro si por componentes electrónicos también corre el mismo porcentaje.

Bueno, a tantos problemas, desisto de mi idea.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 31, 2010)

RobertRoig dijo:


> Al hacer un envio desde china, a Barcelona (SPAIN): yo pringué.
> por un trasto que me costo 588€... (donde habia ya incluidos 20€ de portes...)
> de impuestos, 112€... un pico... pero eso no es nada... copiar pegar... ... de su email...
> 
> ...



GUAUUUUUUUUUUUUUU............pense que eso solo pasaba aca en argentina.

la globalizacion...................................... (de la burocracia y el choreo )


----------



## ehbressan (May 31, 2010)

Habitualmente importo alguna que otra cosa y segun me explicaron, el temas es asi:
Cada habitante de nuestro pais, puede importar, libre de impuestos, U$S 25 por año.
Una vez superado dicho monto, debe pagar en concepto de aduana el 50% de la suma costo del producto + envio.
En la realidad, es un poco mas flexible. Por ej.: he comprado los ladrillitos para armar juguetes para mi hijo (LEGO) y he traido de a una caja, en el lapso de unos 3 o 4 meses, como 6 o 7 veces. Siempre llegaron a casa, sin pasar por aduana (envio USPS, servicio postal de los EEUU). Otra vez traje 4 cajas de LEGO de Canada y tuve que ir a la aduana a buscarla y pague $80 por una compra de aprox. $480 (legos + shipping).
Eso para tener una idea de como se manejan. Investigando el tema, dicen que conviene traerlos por EMS (express mail service) ya que generalmente llega a la puerta de tu casa, sin pasar por aduana, y si es algo que te cobran, te llega igual a tu casa y ahi pagas el total (dicen, nunca lo probe).
De electronica he traido varias cosas y nunca pague nada.
Bueno, espero que sirva.


----------



## fernandob (May 31, 2010)

lo frustrante (segun quien sea ) es la fastidiosa incertidumbre.
si yo necesito una merca y tengo que esperar a verr cuando llega y prender una velita a un santo para que me llegue a la puerta y no que me llegue una nota que tengo que ir a la aduana para que me forreen ............
supongo que si la cosa es muy interesante uno se arriesga.

por que no ponen el enlace o la direccion de esa gente por si alguno quiere hacer el pedido.
incluso pueden poner en el avatar d edonde son, quizas haya 2 cerca y se pueden juntar para una compra en comun .

saludos


----------



## jalva (Jun 1, 2010)

En mi empresa importamos con frecuencia de china, y nos suele suceder lo sguiente: 
si son muestras, es decir uno o dos de cada uno, pedimos que nos lo envíen por fedex, ups, es decir un Courier.
El problema se te presenta cuando son varios del mismo o supera los 250 U$d.
En el primer caso te lo envían a domicilio o como mucho debes pasar a buscarlo por el Correo Argentino ( en mi caso por Retiro). Para el otro caso ( varios del mismo ) debes importarlo pagando los derechos de importación y estadística mas el Iva correspondiente (12,5%) del valor total de la mercadería declarada por factura.
Aunque es posible que la misma aduana determine el valor de tu mercadería si les parece muy bajo.
Todos estos trámites te los puede hacer el mismo Courier y sus servicios te los cargará al valor del transporte.
Te recomiendo averiguar en Fedex, UPS, etc costos y tiempos de arribo.

Ojalá te sirva...


----------



## marcelorenz (Jun 2, 2010)

yo compre en china hace 8 meses una pantalla lcd touch screen con entrada vga para un desarrollo para mi auto, el costo de la pantalla fue de u$d159 + u$s59 de envio, haciendolo traer por EMS en 10 dias estaba el cartero de correo argentino en la puerta de mi casa con el paquete, le pregunte como era el tema de los impuestos ( ya preparado con u$d100 en el bolsillo ) y me dijo esta todo bien, paso sin inconvenientes, y sin impuestos.
lo unico que si hicieron los de aduana fue abrir el paquete y verificar que el monto de la factura de envio (pegada afuera del paquete) sea la misma que la factura interna de compra, llego bien rearmado el embalaje y todo.
ahora estoy por ver de mandar a hacer unas placas a pcbcart y ver que onda con el envio de esas cosas, en la empresa donde trabajo hacemos hacer las placas ahi y vienen exelentes por la cuarta parte del costo aca en argentina.


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 2, 2010)

En mi caso pedi un scanner generico (ELM327)para mi auto para probar si llegaba, y llego sin problemas. El cartero toco timbre y me lo entrego sin cargo extra. Luego pedi otro mas grande y no generico y con ese si me cobraron el 50% del excedente de mi franquicia 25U$S


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 3, 2010)

Alguno compro en dealextreme?


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 3, 2010)

El segundo scanner lo compre ahi, ningun problema llego OK 3 semanas aprox


----------



## jrestr29 (Feb 13, 2012)

Bueno otra vez yo por aca molestando. 

Les cuento, yo por lo general importo cosas desde EE.UU que generalmente se encuentran en mi pais ya sea por un menor precio o porque tiene alguna caracteristica en especial. Pues hoy buscando componentes (mosfet, capacitores electroliticos de alto voltaje etc) me he encontrado con ofertas DEMASIADO tentadoras de proveedores chinos con tiempo de entrega menores a 1 semana  (si asi es la cara que se me ha quedado).

Cabe resaltar que con algunas ayudas ya he verificado la autenticidad de estas empresas y "la busqueda" no ha arrojado ningun tipo de resultado negativo, por el contrario son empresas que ya tienen cierta antiguedad en el sector.

Yo me preocupo mas por la calidad de los componentes, asi que recurro a ustedes que son practicamente maestros en esta materia. Si tuviesen la disponibilidad de importar componentes directamente desde china para sus circuitos lo harian? cosas como mosfets, relay, condensadores, baquelitas, transistores etc etc etc


----------



## Scooter (Feb 13, 2012)

Prueba con pequeñas cantidades y si funciona...


----------



## zopilote (Feb 13, 2012)

Segun la aduna de cada pais, te permite una cierta cantidad maxima del que puede pasar sin impuestos, y tienen una lista de productos que se niegan su entrada, y los componente electronicos no figuran en ellos(consulta su pagina web de aduanas_pais). Yo cuando compro procuro en lo posible tandas de 10 unidades de cada componenete y no me sobrepaso de los $150 dolares todo con el envio incluido. Y investiga sobre los currier en los foros que traten del tema(sobrecargos, cobros por desaduanaje,, injustos). Y como mencionan  el EMS es una buena opcion, pues trabaja con el correo nacional. Como son paquetes pequeños en la mayoria de los casos pasa, mas bien cuendo te los mandan en cajas que pueden albergar cargas de mas de 2000 gramos, estos son abiertos por aduanas.


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 13, 2012)

tengan en cuenta que no todas las empresas chinas mandan lo que compraste, hay veces que se olvidan o mandan algo que no se pidio.
yo use dealextreme, y no tuve problemas, pero se de gente que si,  no tengo el nombre ahora de cual empresa, si los tuvo mas alla de la aduana...
*ibdali*, yo probaria con algo pequeño para probar.....
ahhh y si te fue bien postealo asi aprendemos .


----------



## jrestr29 (Feb 13, 2012)

zopilote dijo:


> Segun la aduna de cada pais, te permite una cierta cantidad maxima del que puede pasar sin impuestos, y tienen una lista de productos que se niegan su entrada, y los componente electronicos no figuran en ellos(consulta su pagina web de aduanas_pais). Yo cuando compro procuro en lo posible tandas de 10 unidades de cada componenete y no me sobrepaso de los $150 dolares todo con el envio incluido. Y investiga sobre los currier en los foros que traten del tema(sobrecargos, cobros por desaduanaje,, injustos). Y como mencionan  el EMS es una buena opcion, pues trabaja con el correo nacional. Como son paquetes pequeños en la mayoria de los casos pasa, mas bien cuendo te los mandan en cajas que pueden albergar cargas de mas de 2000 gramos, estos son abiertos por aduanas.



Lo mas pesado que yo he llegado a traer ha sido un amplificador vintage Pioneer de unos 20 kilos y no lo abrieron en aduanas, llego tal y como lo mandaron desde EE.UU 

Se supone que estas empresas (proveedores chinos) se encargan de hacer todo el proceso de shipping y despachan via TNT, FedEX o en su defecto UPS

Voy a ver que precio me dan para unos condensadores de 65 y 100V para ver si pruebo con esa compra


----------



## Limbo (Feb 14, 2012)

Por la experiencia que tengo con dealextreme, siempre que pedi me lo enviaron como regalo y por tanto no lo abren en aduanas ni te las cobran ni nada..


----------



## Scooter (Feb 14, 2012)

Todo lo que he comprado de dealextreme y buyincoins ha llegado perfectamente incluso por correo ordinario no certificado. Eso si, eran cosillas para uso privado, no se si me atrevería a basar una actividad comercial en ese suministro. Supongo que en la aduana se mosquearán si recibo muchos regalos y no tengo factura.


----------



## cristianclc (Jul 9, 2013)

Hola! quiero comprar un lote de 10 circuitos integrados en aliexpress.com ,  quisiera saber si puedo llegar a tener algún problema con la aduana.
El envío es gratis y el costo del lote es de 35 dolares. 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## jeisonsrz (Abr 23, 2016)

Buenas noches.....tengo una gran pregunta he estado buscando varias paginas chinas que ofrecen componentes electronicos a muy buenos precios pero mi pregunta donde puedo comprar una gran cantidad de estos productos y que problemas legales podria llegar a tener? que problemas pueden existir con aduanas....estos productos los quiero importar para venderlos en la ciudad en la que vivo; soy de colombia....muchisimas gracias ...


----------



## Scooter (Abr 24, 2016)

Eso dependerá de cada país. Yo he importado un montón de cosas sin problemas pero eran cantidades muy pequeñas. Para vender tendrás que mirar la normativa y hacerlo legalmente.
Hay varias tiendas ON line en España que hacen eso, compran en China y revenden más caro, si tienes prisa y quieres factura les compras a ellos, si quieres precio a China directamente.


----------



## zopilote (Abr 24, 2016)

Y por no ir a la inversa, en vez de ir a una tienda minorista china, ir a  la empresa ON, Fairchild, ..etc , si los escribes algunos aceptan  vender  y algunos te mandaran al distribuidor de tu regiòn.
Ahora si aun no tienes contactos con ellos y quieres comenzar con alguna tienda china, uno de los que no me estafo es  Ozparts. 
Hay  otros pero tienen cosas buenas pero pesimos transistores (remarcados) y  integrados (zombis), pero en sus inicios ganaron reputacion  como  Utsurce.
En cuanto a Aduanas, depende de las politicas de cada pais, tendras que preguntar a uno que trabaja en aduanas.
 En  mi pais solo puedo pedir montos inferiores a 200 obamas (precio del  producto + precio de flete correos),  y si me lo envian a aduanas tengo  que firmar una declaracion de  los productos que estoy trayendo (sorteo  en aduanas).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2019)

Ese argentino se cansó de la Aduana, ahora trae de todo desde China y ya gana $20 millones
					

Este argentino, además, vio un negocio que hoy mueve millones. Cómo lo hizo.




					www.infotechnology.com


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2020)

Importar de China . . .  ¿ y el coronavirus ?

Resulta que los virus mueren en 24 horas si no están en contacto con animales o humanos.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 4, 2020)

Puedo renunciar a casi todo... pero los PCB 10x10 dobe faz de prototipo 5 por u$d 5, es mágico. 

En realidad el mayor costo es el envío, pero según la rapidez (1 semana a 1 mes) varía mucho.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2020)

Parece que mintieron con lo de las 24 horas para no perder ventas :

*Los bancos se propusieron desinfectar la mayor cantidad posible de billetes con luz ultravioleta y altas temperaturas y serán almacenados durante 14 días antes de ser devueltos a los clientes.*









						China destruye y desinfecta billetes para frenar el coronavirus
					

Las autoridades del Banco Popular de China confirmaron el pasado sábado que tomaran distintas medidas para frenar el coronavirus....




					www.contextotucuman.com


----------

